# People who post personal attacks at each other on forums



## Roxyrules9 (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought this was a place to exchange info about our cars and enjoy chatting about our pride & joy. Boy, have I read some threads that get quite personal against each other.
What's the bloody point in that!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

None whatsoever, I am on 5 forums,this is the only forum , I see personal attacks/ abuse on.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I stopped using the MCN site it made this one look like a peace convention


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

davelincs said:


> None whatsoever, I am on 5 forums,this is the only forum , I see personal attacks/ abuse on.


Other TT sites ?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the mods on this forum are very good. They will allow you to express your feelings, within reason.

Not like some other forums, where as soon as you say Fuck, the thread gets closed and everyone is banned for a week.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd be interested to see which threads you're referring to, are they in the mk2 section ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> I'd be interested to see which threads you're referring to, I wonder if its the usual suspect/s.


ahem careful we will be on the naughty step soon......although my rant on another thread was well deserved by the recipient following a personal attack.

FYI more people know I am a *GIRL* just saying!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't take anything personally but this forum seems ok. There are always some people who hide behind a keyboard. The solution is to go to meet-ups and talk to people.

I long time ago I was on a non-car forum that was inhabited by a right freak. He'd express strange views and make offensive comments. He turned up at a meet! He barely spoke to anyone, looked weird and I don't think posted online again. He realised that most of us were friends in real life.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to say but it even goes on on the TT Facebook. However they do remove some of the posts afterwards it seems. :roll: You can of course copy and paste what was written just in case you might need it someday. :wink:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

les said:


> Sorry to say but it even goes on on the TT Facebook. However they do remove some of the posts afterwards it seems. :roll: You can of course copy and paste what was written just in case you might need it someday. :wink:


On the TT Facebook, there is a pic of some fit bird!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

zltm089 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say but it even goes on on the TT Facebook. However they do remove some of the posts afterwards it seems. :roll: You can of course copy and paste what was written just in case you might need it someday. :wink:
> ...


Whst! Only onr?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fab 4 TT said:


>


LMFAO!!!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

certainly this forum does seem more active than others I'm on, in the insult stakes!

Even the ST boys behave, but their swear filter is very severe!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

les said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


only seen one so far! my search goes on....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't believe in personal attacks .......

You're all a bunch of cnuts

Only joking  
It's usually a friendly forum from my (limited) experience


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've found this forum to be excellent over the years that I've been on. Yes there are always plenty of willy wavers that think their car is better than your car etc, but it's easier just to ignore them. I used to be a member on seloc the lotus forum when I had my elise, and that was a fantastic place to be, everyone was always full of knowledge and help, I just use the forum for help when needed and also to help others when I can. It's saved me £££ over the years.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TT Boycie said:


> willy wavers


ha ha I will definately be using that in future lol such an epic description made my day lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

You lot seem fairly take and rather grown up from what I've seen.
I've been playing with cars for twenty odd years and using forums for well over a decade.
Quickly learnt that you treat it like you treat your office: stay out of the politics, never take anything to heart and never say anything to anyone you wouldn't be prepared to say to their faces..


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't be waving my willy to anyone's face!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> I certainly wouldn't be waving my willy to anyone's face!


Plenty of others who will dont worry I'm sure someone will wave their willy double to account for your absence lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I dread to think of the results when 'Googling" for that! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


>


LMFAO

J
xx


----------

